# Problème Apple Watch localiser



## Arnaud7859 (13 Août 2019)

bonjour,
Jusqu’à présent l’iphone et l’apple Watch de ma femme étaient sous le même compte iCloud que les miens, pour de vieilles raisons de partage d’app et pour l’utilisation de flux de photos.
Je lui ai créé un identifiant Apple pour associer téléphone et montre à son propre compte iCloud et créer un partage familial.
Pas de soucis avec l’iphone, mais la Watch ne veut pas se synchroniser avec le nouveau compte iCloud. Elle apparaît toujours dans mon compte. Je l’ai alors supprimé du compte mais n’apparaît plus du tout. 
L’identifiant est bien renseigné dans l’appli Watch de l’iPhone mais la montre indique un message d’erreur de code et que je dois le saisir à nouveau mais je ne peux le faire nulle part.
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Arnaud7859 (14 Août 2019)

Bon, j’ai déjumelé puis jumelé à nouveau et cela fonctionne.
Pour ceux qui aurait le même problème


----------

